# 2 ...نوكت جديده اتفضل ....2



## كوك (14 نوفمبر 2008)

_ابداء_


_مرة واحد بيحلم كل يوم بماتشات كتاكيت... راح للدكتور... فقاله هديلك حقنة دلوقتي ومش هاتحلم بيهم تاني خالص... قاله خليها بكرة يا دكتور علشان النهاردة ماتش النهائي 

*-----------------------------------*

*صيدلي اتجوز صيدلانية... خلغوا تركبية... *
*بدل ما يهشتكوها.. كانوا بيرجوها *

*---------------------------------*

*واحد بلديتنا حب يعمل ارهابى.. خطف ابنه.. محدش سأل عليه قتله *


*---------------------------------*

*واحد أعمى فتّح ... من الفرحة اتشل *

*-------------------------------*

*مره واحد صعيدى حلم انه بيحفر فى بير غويييييط.. صحى لقى ايده فى مناخيره *

*-------------------------------*

*واحد صعيدي دخل الجيش ووقف حراسة على بوابة معسكر... عدى عليه الشاويش "محمد" وقاله:اللواء "فريد" جه؟ قاله : ماجاش يا شاويش "محمد"...*

*وبعد ساعة رجع له الشاويش محمد وسأله: اللواء "فريد" جه؟ قاله لسه ما جاش...*

*وبعد ساعة رجع له تانى وسأله اللواء "فريد" جه؟ قال له لسه ما جاش...*

*وبعد ساعة جه اللواء "فريد"... فقاله العسكرى : أنت فين من بدري الشاويش "محمد" حيخرب بيتك كككككككك*

*------------------------------*

*واحد محشش قاعد مع اصحابه و بيحكيلهم : انا مره طلعلى اسد و كان فى ايدى كباية ميه رميته بيها الاسد طلع يجرى... رد عليه واحد من اللى قاعدين قاله صح انا لما قابلت نفس الاسد ضربته بالقلم ايدى اتبلت *

*------------------------------*

*مره واحد بيقول لواحد صاحبه: اسكت مش انا حماتى ماتت امبارح... قاله لا حول الله يا رب... ماتت ازاى الست دى؟*_

_*قاله وانا واقف معاها فى البلكونه وقعت من الدور الخامس... قاله لا حول الله يا رب دى موته وحشه أوى...*

*قاله لأ.. ماهى ماوقعتش على الارض... قاله امال ماتت ازاى؟ *

*قاله وقعت على سلك الكهرباء... قاله يا ساتر يارب دى موته وحشه أوى.. ماتت من الكهرباء طبعا...*

*قاله لأ يا عم.. ماهى الكهرباء كانت مقطوعه... قاله امال ماتت ازاى بس؟ *

*قاله اصل السلك نطرها في حمام السباحه... قاله لا اله الا الله ماتت غرقانه...*

*قاله بس يا عم اعوذ بالله... ماهي اول ما نزلت فى الميه... الطشه رفعتها على منط الحمام وطلعت عندى فى البلكونه تانى... قاله امال انت بتقول ماتت ازاى؟ *

*قاله ما انا لما ما لقيتش فايدة رحت خانقها بالإيشارب *

__*----------------------------------*

__*مرة اتنين صعايدة ماشيين ف الصحرا... طلع عليهم اسد... راح واحد منهم رمي عليه طوبة وطلع يجرىىىىىى... وبص وراه لقي صاحبه واقف ما بيجريش... قال له مش بتجري ليه؟ قال له واجري ليه؟ هو انا اللي ضربته؟؟؟؟؟ *

*--------------------------------*

__*واحد بلدياتنا خلصت مدة رخصة عربيته قال لأبوه : رخصتى خلصت... قاله: من كتر لفك فى الشوارع 



-------------*
_​
_*واحد بيسأل صاحبه هو ايه الفرق بين تجارة الحشيش وتجارة عين شمس ؟ قام صاحبه قاله تجارة عين شمس 4 سنين انما تجارة الحشيش أقلها 25 سنة 

----------------------------------*

__*ابو العربى قابل مذيعة قالت له انا سمعت كتير عن بطولاتك فى الحرب...
قالها طبعا ابو العربى يسد فى كل مكان فى 48 واليمن و56 و67 و73 والعراق... قالت المذيعه طب هأسألك كام سؤال...*

*- لو انت فى الحرب وطلع عليك دبابتين ومعاك قنبلتين هتعمل ايه؟*
*-قالها: هادخل عليهم وأفجرهم*

*-طيب لو خمسه؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*قالها: هادخل عليهم بالسلاح الأبيض*

*-طيب لو اربع دبابات... و عشر عساكر... وطيارتين؟*




_​
*قالها جرى ايه يا وليه هو مفيش حد بيحارب غيرى وللا إيه؟؟؟ *​

_*-----------------------------------*

__*مرة صرصار كان ميت علي نفسه م الضحك .. ليه؟ علشان كان بيجري وراه واحد احول... 

---------------------------------*

__*صعيدي وقفت علي وشه دبانة... بيهشها... قالت له حتي انت يا معفن!!!!! 

---------------------------------*

__*واحد صعيدي نزل يتمشي.. جابوه من ع الحدود 

---------------------------------*

__*واحد اسود اتجوز واحدة سودة زيه.. جابوا ولد ابيض.. سموه مش ممكن 

---------------------------------*

__*فرخة اتجوزت فيل... جابوا تشيكن فيليه 

---------------------------------*

__*مرة واحد رخم ضرسه كان بيوجعه... راح للدكتور وقاله اخلعلي كل ضروسي وسيبه لوحده زي الكلب 

--------------------------------*

__*صعيدي اشتري كمبيوتر... شال ال mouse وحط جاموسة 

--------------------------------*

__*واحد عند دكتور العيون... فالدكتور بيسأله... تقدر تميز العلامات اللي في اللوحة دي؟؟؟ قاله طبعا.. بس هي فين اللوحة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


--------------------------------*

__*بلدياتنا عند دكتور العيون... بيقوله.. داكتور.. كل ما اشرب شاي عيني توجعني!!!

قاله متأكد انك بتطلع المعلقة من الكوباية بعد ما تقلب؟؟؟؟؟ *

*--------------------------------*

*بخيل وهو بيموت قعد يسال علي عياله.. فين محمد؟؟ قال محمد نعم يابا.. وفين محمود؟ رد محمود وهو بيعيط انا هنا يابا.. الاب: ايه ده؟ انتم الاتنين هنا وسايبين نور الصالة قايد *

*--------------------------------*

__*واحد عنده مزرعة فراخ.. دخل المزرعة لقي كل فرخة بايضة بيضة واحدة بس.. مسك فرخة من رجليها ونتف ريشها وقطعها.. وقال للفراخ اللي مش هتجيب بكرة خمس بيضات هقطعها زي الفرخة دي.. تاني يوم لقي كل الفراخ بايضة خمس بيضات ماعدا فرخة بايضة تلات بيضات بس.. فقاللها ايه ده؟؟ قالت له استر عليا ده انا ديييييييييييك 

--------------------------------*

*كان فيه خمسة صعايدة سموا نفسهم الشجعان التلاتة *

*--------------------------------*

خلاص كده كفايه بس يارب تعجبكوووو_

_وربنا يبارك حياتكووووووووووو_
​_واذكرونى فى صلاوتكو_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*نكت حلوه قوووي

تسلم ايديك كوك

ومستنيين المزيد​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (14 نوفمبر 2008)

نكت جميلة
مرسىىىى
علي تعبك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 نوفمبر 2008)

نكت جميلة جداااااااااااااا
شكرا على مجهودك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 نوفمبر 2008)

نكت جميلة جداااااااااااا
شكرا على مجهودك الرائع​


----------



## كوك (14 نوفمبر 2008)

> نكت حلوه قوووي
> 
> تسلم ايديك كوك
> 
> ومستنيين المزيد


 

انته تئمر يا باشه 

ميرسى جدا على مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (14 نوفمبر 2008)

> نكت جميلة
> مرسىىىى
> علي تعبك


 
تعبك راحه يا باشه 

ميرسى جدا على مرورك 

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (14 نوفمبر 2008)

> نكت جميلة جداااااااااااا
> شكرا على مجهودك الرائع​


 
ميرسى جدااااا

وميرسى جدا على مرورك 

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*ثااااااانكس على النكت ياكوكو

وفى أنتظار المزيد*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2008)

يا نكتك يا كوك 
ايه ياباشا الحاجات الجامده دى 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على النكت 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## zama (15 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوين جدا 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## SALVATION (15 نوفمبر 2008)

_



مرة اتنين صعايدة ماشيين ف الصحرا... طلع عليهم اسد... راح واحد منهم رمي عليه طوبة وطلع يجرىىىىىى... وبص وراه لقي صاحبه واقف ما بيجريش... قال له مش بتجري ليه؟ قال له واجري ليه؟ هو انا اللي ضربته؟؟؟؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههه
مشكووور اخى




​_


----------



## فونتالولو (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك يا كوك 
 بس واضح ان دمك خفيف اوي 
 كل النكت جميله *
*



			مره واحد بيقول لواحد صاحبه: اسكت مش انا حماتى ماتت امبارح... قاله لا حول الله يا رب... ماتت ازاى الست دى؟

قاله وانا واقف معاها فى البلكونه وقعت من الدور الخامس... قاله لا حول الله يا رب دى موته وحشه أوى...

قاله لأ.. ماهى ماوقعتش على الارض... قاله امال ماتت ازاى؟ 

قاله وقعت على سلك الكهرباء... قاله يا ساتر يارب دى موته وحشه أوى.. ماتت من الكهرباء طبعا...

قاله لأ يا عم.. ماهى الكهرباء كانت مقطوعه... قاله امال ماتت ازاى بس؟ 

قاله اصل السلك نطرها في حمام السباحه... قاله لا اله الا الله ماتت غرقانه...

قاله بس يا عم اعوذ بالله... ماهي اول ما نزلت فى الميه... الطشه رفعتها على منط الحمام وطلعت عندى فى البلكونه تانى... قاله امال انت بتقول ماتت ازاى؟ 

قاله ما انا لما ما لقيتش فايدة رحت خانقها بالإيشارب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## كوك (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*



ثااااااانكس على النكت ياكوكو

وفى أنتظار المزيد​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ميرسى جدااا

على زياره الجميله 

وربنا يبارك حياتيك*​


----------



## كوك (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> يا نكتك يا كوك
> ايه ياباشا الحاجات الجامده دى
> تسلم ايدك
> مرسىىىىىىىىى على النكت
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


 
_انته تئمر يا كوكو _

_ميرسى جدا على مرورك _

_ وربنا يحميك_​


----------



## كوك (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> _حلوين جدا
> شكرا لتعبك_




_ميرسى على مرورك_

_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## كوك (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> ههههههههههههه
> مشكووور اخى


 
ميرسى جدا يا باشه 

وربنا يباركك​


----------



## كوك (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*



سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا كوك 
بس واضح ان دمك خفيف اوي 
كل النكت جميله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ميرسى جدا يا باشه 

وربنا يحافظ عليك​​​*​


----------



## لوقا عادل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسي خالص


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

نوكت جميله اوى يا كوك ميرسى على مجهودك الرائع بجد ضحكت من قلبى ربنا يباركك


----------



## كوك (13 مارس 2009)

_


لوقا عادل قال:



			مرسي خالص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




ميرسى جدا على مرورك

 وربنا يبارك حياتك
_​


----------



## كوك (13 مارس 2009)

_


بنت تماف ايريني قال:



			نوكت جميله اوى يا كوك ميرسى على مجهودك الرائع بجد ضحكت من قلبى ربنا يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




ميرسى جدا على زوئك 

ميرسى جدا  على مرورك 

وربنا يبارك حياتك 


ومنوره الموضوع
_​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههشكرااااااااا

يا كوك


----------



## ndidi (14 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههه عساسيل
شكرا


----------



## كوك (14 مارس 2009)

_



			هههههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

_


> _ ههههههههههههههههههههههشكرااااااااا_
> 
> _ يا كوك 		_






_ميرسى جدا على مرورك_


_ وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## كوك (14 مارس 2009)

ndidi قال:


> ههههههههههه عساسيل
> شكرا




ميرسى جدا على مرورك


 وربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين يا كوك


----------



## كوك (14 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين يا كوك




_ميرسى جدا يا كوكى

على مرورك 


وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## مريم12 (15 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين اوى يا كوك*
*ميررررررررررررررررررررسى*


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على مرورك _


_ويريت اشوفك فى كول الموضيع_


_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------

